
Optimised Ubuntu Desktop Images Available in Microsoft Hyper-V Gallery - rerx
https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/17/optimised-ubuntu-desktop-images-available-in-microsoft-hyper-v-gallery
======
ThrowawayR2
Unfortunately, there seems to be no way to get at this optimized image from
Windows 10 Enterprise (which doesn't yet have Hyper-V Gallery), even though
that's where a big chunk of people who would want such a thing are. Oh well.

